# [SOLVED] Camera to shoot Art



## sangovese (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,
I am looking for a camera that my daughter can use to take photos of her art work to use for her portfolio. 
She says she needs a camera that will let her make slides.
I can use any and all help on this topic.

Thank you 
Robert


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Camera to shoot Art*

Do you mean slides as in photographic positives (35mm Film) or slides as in pps or transparencies.

Any 35mm FILM camera can take what used to be pre-paid processing slide positive film. 

If you require close-ups or portrait work then a suitable flash attachment would be advisable that does NOT have the flash gun sitting directly over the lens, rather have it to one side of the camera. If the objects being taken are very close to the lens then an external light source would be required. Also a tripod to maintain stability, a zoom lens to allow the photo's be taken whilst maintaining distance.

There are so many factors involved depending upon the use that it would be far better to give a better description of requirements.
In the right hands, virtually any camera would do, allowing the photographer to use experience to get the desired results, however I do not think that your daughter falls into that category since you are asking us here.

Personally I would say SLR with a range of lenses to allow experimentation. 
28mm Fisheye is good for town & scenic photo's and getting the most out of the view but incurring the parabolic effect. 
50mm is a standard lens for standard work
a lens of around 200mm will allow a reasonable close up from a remote viewpoint. anything else is "paparazzi" - taking photo's that shouldn't be taken if one has any conscience at all.


----------

